# Which route from Europoort (Rotterdam to Zurich)



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

I'm planning a route from Europoort to Zurich. At the moment I've got two possible routes. 

1. Via the A16/E19 towards Brussels, A4 to Luxembourg, E25/A31 into France, A4/E25, A35, E25 to Swiss border at Basel, then along A3. (513 miles)

2. A16/E19, A58/E312 towards Eindhoven, A2/E25 into Germany, A52, A61, A65 then France, A35, A5/E35, A98/E54 to Swiss Border. (518 miles)

I just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on either of these routes, ie which is best or avoided, etc.

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------

